# Crime Scene Theme?



## suigeneris (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all, first post here so let me know if I'm doing anything wrong(in terms of rules and such).  
Anyway, my friend and I are first time Halloween decorators(we're apparently too old for trick or treating!) and we were thinking of decorating our driveway and the front of the garage with a scary crime scene theme. So far we've got yellow caution tape, a few tombstones for the yard, and I'm thinking of going out to get glow in the dark sidewalk chalk in order to draw body outlines and maybe some dry ice for a fog effect.

Of course this is FAR from done with and I need you all's advice and suggestions. I've never seen a house with a theme like ours so I'm hoping it can be done. Also, we are both college students so the budget would be around $200.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum suigeneris!

How about doing your body outlines with a leg here....an arm there...
Perhaps a body with a dog outline?

How about numbered yellow evidence markers. You'll need props for this. I think using props from _Clue_ would be funny (candlestick, rope, lead pipe, revolver, wrench). A feathered boa....oh wait, that would be FE! hehehe

maybe fake tire tracks and/or foot prints.

I guess it depends on what kind of crime you want the scene to depict.


----------



## suigeneris (Oct 21, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Welcome to the forum suigeneris!
> 
> How about doing your body outlines with a leg here....an arm there...
> Perhaps a body with a dog outline?
> ...


ooh I love the tire tracks and foot prints idea! Instead of buying the chalk alone, I think I can get a "crime scene set" online with all of that cool stuff in it.

Since my parents' car will be in the garage, maybe I can get them to let me borrow their trunk for a while so that I can make it look like a body is in there?

Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you have a good idea. i'm of no help. i just wanted to share a funny story this made me think of. lol.

We(my family and i) were camping. My cousin drew with chalk a body outline. He then piled up some dirt and put a cross there "in honor of the one lost" he and my family made up this story about how a person was crossing the street and a motocycle ran the person over. It was so funny. People started puting flowers on the "grave" people we didnt even know! just people who were camping in the same state park and had heard the story from one of us.

then a mean park ranger came and said it was "grafitee" it was chalk and would disapear in the next rain. but whatever. lol. but the other park ranger thought it was funny so we got away with it. lol.

sorry, just thought i would share.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Paper bags with "EVIDENCE" written in black (use stencil).

latex gloves


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

How about making the body outline, but separating some appendeges from it. So, you'd have a torso and head and an arm and a leg, but the other arm would be a few feet off to one side, and the other leg somewhere else. A chainsaw, some fake blood, and you'd have something fairly creepy. You could enhance it with bags of "evidence", including one with a bloody foot or hand sticking out...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

small orange evidence cones or folded paper with number on them are all useful.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

You could go hit up Spencer's or some other store that sells party lighting and get one of those red rotating police-style lights. I think that would help with the crime scene feel of it.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Realisitc Blood splatters on how the victim died.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Perhaps a body with a dog outline?


THAT is freakin' brilliant! I wouldn't have thought of that in a million years. Werewolf forensics... just gotta love it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Revenant said:


> THAT is freakin' brilliant! I wouldn't have thought of that in a million years. Werewolf forensics... just gotta love it.










AAHHOOOOO!


----------

